
Popcorn Time Is Dead - amitkumar01
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/popcorn-time-is-dead/
======
jxf
FWIW, the source code is still around on GitHub, if you'd like to fork it:

[https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
time/popcorn-app)

It doesn't seem to mention the license it's released under, though.

~~~
maxmcd
The api used to pull movie information and torrent magnet links (subapi.com)
has been disabled. Here's a working fork using the yts.re api:
[https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-app](https://github.com/isra17/popcorn-app)

~~~
cettox
ok thats weird because I have just finished my working version with tys.re
api, and just saw this comment.

here is link that you can find precompiled executables
[http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html](http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html) and
here is my fork [https://github.com/cettox/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/cettox/popcorn-app)

~~~
pazimzadeh
The Mac version does not run on my Macbook Air running OS X 10.9.2

~~~
cettox
Interesting, I would look into this when I get my hands on my mac!

------
gojomo
Really compelling open-source apps don't die; they metastatize.

~~~
gschiller
free software _

------
devx
The greatest trick the devil has ever pulled...

But if that makes Hollywood sleep better at night, sure - sleep tight,
Hollywood! All is well with the world now. No need to bother your pretty heads
with Popcorn Time anymore. You can go back to your extortionist business
models again.

~~~
sentenza
What annoys me most about the war on Bittorrent is that it comes at such a
tremendous cost. There used to be a time when you could find all kinds of
_rare_ data in the Bittorrent swarm.

Now, between all the banning, blocking, slowing down and taking down of
trackers, a lot of the richness is gone.

Sure, all the holywood crap is still there, but what about the sitedumps of
now-offline web plattforms and the like?

------
DigitalSea
I'm sure the decision to move on with their lives involved a "friendly email"
and maybe a pay out, I guess we'll never truly know. Considering it was no
different to that of uTorrent, Vuze and every other bittorrent client out
there (you can stream torrents in uTorrent) it makes me wonder what the real
reason was.

I've got the source code on my machine and there are quite a few forks of it
still around anyways. Brilliant program, works extremely well.

~~~
mbesto
Can you run it locally and it works the same?

~~~
DigitalSea
One of the API's I believe that the developers were running is not working,
someone has created a version of it here if you're interesting where they've
got it working:
[http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html#.UyOq2PmSx8E](http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html#.UyOq2PmSx8E)
— downside is a couple of features are no longer working like subtitles and no
quality selection. Minor downsides in my opinion.

~~~
mbesto
Interesting.

Here's another thought experiment - what if the app itself was decentralized -
meaning 1,000's of local machines P2P load balanced.

------
pikachu_is_cool
If Hollywood wants to go down kicking and screaming, so be it. Piracy will
come out on top eventually, it's only a matter of time.

------
jesbickhart
All for disrupting Hollywood, but pirating (or file-sharing however you want
to phrase it) is NOT how we are going to accomplish this.

The ripest piece of disruption is distribution platforms and working with
studios to find a safe way to release a picture not going around them
illegally.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
On the contrary, piracy is _exactly_ how we are going to accomplish this.

~~~
jesbickhart
You make it sound like this is the only opportunity for disruption yet fail to
bring a point to the table to back up this claim. Piracy is a violation of
copyrighted content plain and simple. It is illegal. We will find another way.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Laws change.

------
motyar
Does anyone have original software for Linux-32bit?

------
chaostheory
Even the source code is gone?

~~~
angelbar
The source code its on the installation of hhte peoples machines. dont?

~~~
sirsar
At least one API it uses has been killed as well.

------
nnnnni
"after only four days"?

I've known about popcorn time for at least a month...

~~~
Kudos
It only exploded onto mainstream news sites 4 days ago.

~~~
nnnnni
Yeah but they talk about it like it's only been around for four days...

